# Battery Charger needed



## Highground (Jan 22, 2003)

Need a good recommendation for a battery charger. 
We have 6 Trojan T-105's wired in series parallel for 12 volt set up. They are currently being charged with 350 watts of solar panels. Want to set them up to also charge every time we fire up the generator.
Any help appreciated.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

http://www.overtons.com/modperl/pro...Charger-2-000-Watts&i=731743&r=view&from=grid

WWW


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

That is an inverter/charger and is overkill. I'd be tempted to use a lawnmower engine and alternator to rig up something that kicked on automatically if the battery voltage level dropped below a setpoint. The whole concept of this type of battery bank is to only use the top 10% or 20% of the battery charge. The deeper the discharge, the shorter the battery lifespan. At 50%, you've just about ruined the batteries.


----------



## gundog10 (Dec 9, 2014)

I use an automatic battery charger from wally world. I leave it plugged into our generator and attached to my batteries. When I fire up the genny the charger does its work. Never have had any issues with my controller or inverter. works for me.


----------



## Highground (Jan 22, 2003)

WWW, that's way out of my budget, but thank you anyway. 
Gundog10, that sounds like what I'm looking for. We use the generator to power her new high falutin washing machine, may as well charge the 105's while it's running. Got a name or model number for that charger? Thanks all.


----------



## gundog10 (Dec 9, 2014)

I believe it is a shumaker or something like that. Sorry, we are traveling and my solar system along with everything else is in storage. Get one that gives the highest charge 30-40amps and will kick down to trickle automatically. Been using mine for three years now and no issues. However, they are not water proof, so keep in indoors or at least covered.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

Two options, depending on what type of gas generator you are running...

If its a larger, low RPM unit with a starter, then it will turn a larger (big truck/high amperage) alternator just fine.

Adding a pulley for a drive belt is sometimes a pain, but well worth the aggrivation.

Big truck alternators live a long life, are high output, are easily rebuildable,
And have a very reasonable initial cost, and can be found for cheap in salvage yards.
Most are one or two wire hook ups.

----

If its a smaller, high RPM, pull star engine genset,
Then you might not have enough engine to pull the installed AC generator AND a full on big truck alternator...

Consider a 110 volt 'Booster' type battery charger with a timer.
When you start the generator, set the booster timer.
This will throw high amps at the battery for a short period of time (usually 30 minutes max) then drop back to regular slower battery charger.

Its a little more money for the 'Booster' type charger,
But you get a lot more for the money.
The high charge current helps equalize the battery string charge,
And it will also help blast the sulfidation off the battery plates,
Then drop back to the lesser charge to top off the batteries.

If you go the alternator route, don't bother messing with the 'Super Duper' car alternators sold on the aftermarket.
Those companies just mess with the numbers, it will still be a 'Consumer' alternator with a stock voltage regulator and bushings instead of roller bearings.

A big truck 'Industral' alternator will have sealed, greased roller bearings,
A heavy duty regulator,
And enough rectifier to throw 160+ amps all day long without overheating and failing.
They are tough as an anvil, designed to go a million miles without failure on something that beats the crap out of them and demands LARGE current loads.

Well worth the search to find and install.


----------

